# Hair Highlights-dark brown hair



## juxt123 (Sep 2, 2007)

heyy i have dark brown hair past my shoulders..im interested in geting highlights..i have no idea of what color or where i want the highlights..if anyone can post pictures of their hair or give any ideas it would be great! thank you!


----------



## posh2 (Sep 7, 2007)

you can try a light brown highlight or if you want golden


----------



## L281173 (Sep 9, 2007)

Pecan Brown, or Copper would be great colored highlights


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks! yea i was thinking copper


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 11, 2007)

I have black hair and always go for golden brown highlights. They're the most natural on me.

I've done red, too, and they're not bad, either.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2007)

i have really dark brown and ive had lighter brown highlights which i liked the best. I have also had red, which didnt do much for me (could be due to my fair skintone) and i currently have caramel blonde which i dont like because it just looks weird. So i would say go for a lighter brown


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I have black hair and always go for golden brown highlights. They're the most natural on me.

I've done red, too, and they're not bad, either._

 
how did it go? did they first bleach the hair?


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i have really dark brown and ive had lighter brown highlights which i liked the best. I have also had red, which didnt do much for me (could be due to my fair skintone) and i currently have caramel blonde which i dont like because it just looks weird. So i would say go for a lighter brown_

 
yea im tan so people have told me redish would work


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_yea im tan so people have told me redish would work_

 
yeah red would be really cute if you're tan! Or a golden brown would be really cute too!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_how did it go? did they first bleach the hair?_

 
Single process with foils. They were beautiful, everyone complimented me on them.


----------

